# Convertible Top Replacement



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone out there in GTO land ever replace their convertible top themselves? Called a few shops and, basically, I could buy 3 tops from year one for the cost of having them do 1 right the first time. So I guess my questions are:

1. Is a convertible top replacement a particularly challenging job?
2. Are any special tools required.
3. Anyone buy a year one top? How's the quality/durability?
4. Should I go through the hassle myself or just suck it up and write a check?

Thanks in advance. :cheers


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like a chance to learn a new skill and save money.

I helped on an MG. Wasn't too hard.

Read the directions, get lots of advice, and TAKE YOUR TIME.

I'll be doing my Judge myself. One thing more you can say you did yourself.


jmo

Bobby


----------

